# Darcizzle boat swamped



## loganlogan

I was watching a certain fishing show on the youtubes and I have questions. The flats boat was close to shore and cast netting mullet. While doing that, a set of 2-3 foot waves came in. They drove the boat perpendicular to the waves and they still had 6 inches of water on the floor. 





Do all flats boats handle waves so poorly? Gheenoes, microskiffs etc.? Also, could they have done something differently?


----------



## Tautog166

Big steep breakers like that will do that to any small boat I would imagine.


----------



## Water Bound

Skiffs and breakers is no bueno


----------



## BassFlats

With low freeboard, it doesn't take much to swamp flatsboats. You have to keep your head on a swivel. Instead of taking on the wave head on, do so at an angle. You are less likely to fall off the wave. Stay away from breaking waves.


----------



## William Odling

Any large wave relative to vessel size will cause problems whether on a Solo Skiff or a Panamax


----------



## topnative2

That is palm bch for you......was in a whaler and the same thing happened.....ground seas are surprising


----------



## eightwt

Funny how she went from shirt to bikini top between tarpon hookup and release, LOL.


----------



## JC Designs

I’m my own captain... has panic attack in heat of the moment.


----------



## LowHydrogen

JC Designs said:


> I’m my own captain... has panic attack in heat of the moment.


HA! My boat has water in it, commence Lamaze breathing LOL

Glad they didn't get hurt.


----------



## Water Bound

I think I would have edited out the hyperventilating part, not a good trait for any bikini clad captain! He was laughing into the camera, lol


----------



## William Odling

eightwt said:


> Funny how she went from shirt to bikini top between tarpon hookup and release, LOL.


The only thing these instagram and youtube "fishing" girls ever really want to catch is attention lol


----------



## BassFlats

If I had a set of knockers, I would exploit them with a YouTube channel. On second thought, I probably wouldn't leave the house


----------



## Pole Position

BassFlats said:


> ...... Instead of taking on the wave head on, do so at an angle. You are less likely to fall off the wave.


Respectfully disagree...


----------



## sjrobin

Lots of weight in the bow of that boat. . Get the bow up , steady on the power, through the wave


----------



## crboggs

*lol* I was expecting more.

I took a wave over the bow of my old 181 once...tide and wind running against each other through a causeway choke point...all I saw was a green wall that crashed over the top of me when I cleared the point after riding against the edge to hide from the wind...completely filled the boat so I buried the throttle and let the self bailing hull do its job.

Learned a valuable lesson that day...for sure...


----------



## firecat1981

It's damn easy to stuff a skiffs bow if it has low freeboard up front. That said that looked more like Capt error to me. They could have taken the waves at an angle and they would have gotten much less water in IMO.

And no a Gheenoe doesn't handle much over a ripple which is why i got rid of mine.


----------



## eightwt

William Odling said:


> The only thing these instagram and youtube "fishing" girls ever really want to catch is attention lol[/QUO
> Darci at least seems ok to getting her hands dirty, so to speak. April Vokey had her on one of her podcasts, was interesting. As competition for the advertising revenue intensifies on social media, you might see even more T and A's. There appears to be resentment against social media darlings, both female and male, from those that believe they haven't paid their dues in the fishing and hunting industries.


----------



## Padre

I've had boat wakes come over my bow. Especially if I am going slow. Gotta give it some throttle and get the bow up some.


----------



## lemaymiami

My old 17' Maverick is not self bailing - and on one occasion a big sportfisher nearly swamped us at 10pm under a bridge next to Coast Guard Miami (the guy running the big sporty stood it on its stern from idle to full power in about fifty feet and I doubt he even saw us as he powered up a 20 foot bow wave..). 

I keep two 1100 gph bilge pumps on my skiff - one on a float switch -the other on a direct, separately powered circuit with a simple off/on switch. With both turned on we drained my skiff in less than five minutes... 
All of that was after I climbed back in the skiff since the wave bounced me right overboard... 

My angler that night, a regular from England was standing there in dress shoes and pants - in about 8 to 10" of water with a very shocked look on his face.. Al he could say was "is it always like this?"... 

Can't provide the slightest description of the boat that nearly killed us since all I ever saw was it's underside with the bow 30 feet in the air...


----------



## Mark H

eightwt said:


> Funny how she went from shirt to bikini top between tarpon hookup and release, LOL.


What tarpon?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mark H said:


> What tarpon?


That lower unit tho...


----------



## loganlogan

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That lower unit tho...


I love fishing shows. A lot of the time, you can just mute the sound and still know what's going on.


----------



## Mako 181

crboggs said:


> *lol* I was expecting more.
> 
> I took a wave over the bow of my old 181 once...tide and wind running against each other through a causeway choke point...all I saw was a green wall that crashed over the top of me when I cleared the point after riding against the edge to hide from the wind...completely filled the boat so I buried the throttle and let the self bailing hull do its job.
> 
> Learned a valuable lesson that day...for sure...


I had one in my 181 one afternoon too. Came off of a Jupiter 31 who come 1/2 way off plane and circled me while I was at idle speed. Came over the bow and put a lot of water in the Mako. I did the same thing, raised the bow with 2000 + RPM and it bailed it self out.
Learned that day not to take anything large head on at an idle.


----------



## DuckNut

That is a good comparison for all the guys who say they can take their skiffs over 2 foot waves at wot.

Bookmark that video for the next joker who posts his video of him skipping over 6 inchers but swears they were 2 feet.

Glad nobody got hurt and the captain kinda fessed up to his error.


----------



## Capt.Ron

To bad she didn’t get tossed over.....


----------



## jay.bush1434

I saw that episode a while back. While I question the validity of the "look at my boobs and butt" channels and IG pages, I think she is a pretty legit fisherman. Her boyfriend, cameraman, manager acts a bit like a pimp. Anyway, I hope that happening and of course a safe recovery, helps them mature as a fishing content producer. Maybe more legit fishing and less look at my ass. That being said, I hope she still fishes in a bikini, sometimes.


----------



## Capnredfish

Well we know what she sounds like after a good plow. Too much weight in that boat too I’m sure. Troller, batteries and gear. As Smack would call it, a croaker soaker barge.


----------



## rummya87

I took a bad one attempting to go through St Aug inlet about two months ago. I was trying to come back in after realizing the inlet was too rough and stuffed the bow. Filled the cockpit 1/3 full of water. Gotta stay calm and use your head. Flipped both my bilge pumps on (I have a backup rigged inside my rear locker in case of swamping) and pointed the nose towards flat water. Made it by the hair of my chin. Learning lesson for sure.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

eightwt said:


> Funny how she went from shirt to bikini top between tarpon hookup and release, LOL.


This girl was actually on April Vokey's podcast a while back trash talking everyone that wears a bikini for instagram likes...yet she's out there basing her entire brand around it haha


----------



## Capt.Ron

Capnredfish said:


> Well we know what she sounds like after a good plow. Too much weight in that boat too I’m sure. Troller, batteries and gear. As Smack would call it, a croaker soaker barge.


Too bad there weren’t cinder blocks in there as well.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Capt.Ron said:


> To bad she didn’t get tossed over.....





Capt.Ron said:


> Too bad there weren’t cinder blocks in there as well.


----------



## topnative2

I absolutely will never complain about a pretty girl fishing in a bikini.

Never ever.


----------



## William Odling

Alexander Wilcox said:


> This girl was actually on April Vokey's podcast a while back trash talking everyone that wears a bikini for instagram likes...yet she's out there basing her entire brand around it haha


Yeah that insta-whore status only stays up there if you got them bolt on titties and bleach white teeth, she was the original but shes fallen behind to the plastic pelagics lol


----------



## topnative2

Boltons make for better handling,as always


----------



## Capt.Ron

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 141308


This is toned down, I quit FB too btw lol


----------



## Capt.Ron

Honestly I kinda feel bad for her


----------



## Surffshr

Have you ever considered just not watching it? After Vokey’s podcast, I subscribed to see what the deal was. She wears a bikini, kinda screechy voice, does fish, and her old man is a yankee. She has nothing to teach me, I don’t want to fish with her, and I wouldn’t enjoy a drink with either or both of them. Not very interesting (To me) relative to some other content on YouTube which is primarily folks who I find interesting.


----------



## devrep

I've seen 6 or 8 of her shows. been a couple of years. here's what I think. the girl knows her shit with fishing. she has boundless love and enthusiasm for fishing. they seem to live modestly. her guy is a lucky old son of a bitch.


----------



## crboggs

topnative2 said:


> I absolutely will never complain about a pretty girl fishing in a bikini.
> 
> Never ever.


Nice stern on that one...but you're being a bit generous beyond that. 

She does get credit for being one of the original "dock boxes" though...


----------



## topnative2

vicki starke


----------



## LowHydrogen

Being somewhat of an internet influencer myself, I can only recommend Richard Gene the Fishing Machine, he's the real deal.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox

Surffshr said:


> Have you ever considered just not watching it? After Vokey’s podcast, I subscribed to see what the deal was. She wears a bikini, kinda screechy voice, does fish, and her old man is a yankee. She has nothing to teach me, I don’t want to fish with her, and I wouldn’t enjoy a drink with either or both of them. Not very interesting (To me) relative to some other content on YouTube which is primarily folks who I find interesting.


Vokey's podcast was the first I'd heard of her, followed her on instagram then quickly un-followed her. Just a little fake for me. Love seeing enthusiasm for fishing, don't like seeing someone hypocritically judge others.


----------



## topnative2

Now Vokey is a looker...thanks for that one...watched a vid on utube..pleasant personality and relaxed video 

Who was that tall blond years ago cindy? ......never shut up and loud


----------



## Capt.Ron

devrep said:


> I've seen 6 or 8 of her shows. been a couple of years. here's what I think. the girl knows her shit with fishing. she has boundless love and enthusiasm for fishing. they seem to live modestly. her guy is a lucky old son of a bitch.


Her guy extorts the fuck out of her..


----------



## jay.bush1434

Capt.Ron said:


> Her guy extorts the fuck out of her..


^^like a pimp. If you listen to the Anchored podcast with her, she really seems to be genuine and then close to the end her 'boyfriend' comes in and April pushes the issue with him and he say's they aren't selling fishing T&A but then says right after that videos with a good thong shot get way more views. Views equal money so yeah, he pimps her like a Backpage escort.


----------



## crboggs

Capt.Ron said:


> Her guy extorts the fuck out of her..


Yup. I remember when he first posted her on THT years ago. That's where it all started. He worked hard to promote her despite the fact that she was just slightly average compared to alot of the "talent" being posted by other guys on the board.

10 years and 32 *million *views ago...Do *NOT *start this thread unless you have some time to burn...*lol*
https://www.thehulltruth.com/boatin...96-post-best-picture-your-lady-your-boat.html

I went back and used the search function...this might have been the first "darcizzle" post ever...he used the handle "partyb" and was quite a character there for awhile.
https://www.thehulltruth.com/5991358-post9749.html


----------



## JCE

So that’s how you make a 250 gallon live well


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anything with “izzle” at the end is obsolete. I wouldn’t want my nickname affiliated with any of these BLM supporting wannabe thug rappers.


----------



## JC Designs

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Anything with “izzle” at the end is obsolete. I wouldn’t want my nickname affiliated with any of these BLM supporting wannabe thug rappers.


Right!


----------



## Mark H

jay.bush1434 said:


> While I question the validity of the "look at my boobs and butt" channels .


 Only 64 here. I haven't reached that point yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Lord Poseidon himself patrolling thots.








Hello, Based Department?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

jay.bush1434 said:


> I saw that episode a while back. While I question the validity of the "look at my boobs and butt" channels and IG pages, I think she is a pretty legit fisherman. Her boyfriend, cameraman, manager acts a bit like a pimp. Anyway, I hope that happening and of course a safe recovery, helps them mature as a fishing content producer. Maybe more legit fishing and less look at my ass. That being said, I hope she still fishes in a bikini, sometimes.


Why question the validity? I for one appreciate looking at nice boobs and butts on hot chicks.

Fishing shows generally suck anyway so I'm all for some T&A myself.


----------



## dranrab

Fishing shows can only be so interesting in my mind. I'd much rather look at her than some fat guy. She is just stunningly beautiful in my eyes. I have no idea how she is as a person, but her enthusiasm for fishing is contagious.


----------



## Drifter

I don't watch the show for fishing. @loganlogan best advice is don't go where there are breakers with a skiff and if you are going to go somewhere sketchy don't take someone that will freak out at the slightest hint of trouble.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I stand against thottery in all forms. But I have to agree, man, most fishing shows truly suck nowadays. Somebody get a camera and film me; I can't do any worse than these people. Plus on a good day, I don't look half bad in a thong.


----------



## William Odling

@SomaliPirate I agree that all fishing shows apart from some of the older ones are just too scripted or over acted, over dramatic garbage.

Cannot and do not want to verify your other claim though.


----------



## LowHydrogen

SomaliPirate said:


> Somebody get a camera and film me; I can't do any worse than these people. Plus on a good day, I don't look half bad in a thong.


Joe Francis can produce that for you, his camera work is better than half the crap that's sponsored. #MogansGoneWild


----------



## Gogittum

I like 'em all, but for perfectly proportioned I'll go with Nicole Spenc. Absolutely beautiful. Darcy is cute but a little flat chested.


----------



## loganlogan

Gogittum said:


> I like 'em all, but for perfectly proportioned I'll go with Nicole Spenc. Absolutely beautiful. Darcy is cute but a little flat chested.


I haven't seen her before. I'm a fan.


----------



## dranrab

Gogittum said:


> I like 'em all, but for perfectly proportioned I'll go with Nicole Spenc. Absolutely beautiful. Darcy is cute but a little flat chested.


Narrow hips, small boobs and an athletic build age much better that the curvy types. Gravity and all.


----------



## FSUDrew99

Throttle down, bow up and no need to hyperventilate.... 

Then proceed to hose that whole thing down with freshwater!


----------



## texasag07

Stuff happen when you party naked. 

Similar stuff has happened to a lot of us just need to be prepared as best as you can for it.


----------



## JC Designs

dranrab said:


> Narrow hips, small boobs and an athletic build age much better that the curvy types. Gravity and all.



Yeah, but them curves are oh so much fun when they young!


----------



## JC Designs

FSUDrew99 said:


> Throttle down, bow up and no need to hyperventilate....
> 
> Then proceed to hose that whole thing down with freshwater!


I always thought it was bow down, bottoms up, then hose her? If I’ve been doing it wrong all these years it’s sure been a hellofa lotta fun!


----------



## Gogittum

JC Designs said:


> I always thought it was bow down, bottoms up, then hose her? If I’ve been doing it wrong all these years it’s sure been a hellofa lotta fun!


Haha......me 3.


----------

